# Urgent opinions needed!- When to start IVF cycle?



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hiya

We have a tough decision to make today and wondered if any experienced IVF'er or anyone could help me in the decision making process? 

We had our nurse consultation Friday and were told we would be on a long protocol. My AMH is 9 and AFC only 7. DH sperm is fantastic at least! We have been told I can start down regging on Friday 10th June (next Friday!). If we can't do this cycle we will have to wait until August the 30th as we have a 10 day Holiday booked for the start of school holidays 29th July with means this month is out sadly.

If we do start next week. We will find out just before we go away. I have concerns both ways. If it works- fantastic!!!!!!  but will i worry about flying (it's only 3.5hr flight) and things going wrong? If on the otherhand it doesn't work will I be devastated and it ruin the family Holiday. 

I also have a 4 year old to consider who is in school, so i will need to get the calvery in for childcare. Work cover will also be a consideration, although i am trying not to worry too much but we are a small team. I want to take unpaid leave after egg tansfer as my job is pretty full on at times.

I can't say i feel 'ready' for IVF... but will i ever be? I think secretly inside i am still hoping to fall pregnant naturally .

Starting at the end of August would be OK  and there are pretty much equal pros and con's. I just don't know what to do for the best. This is our one and only shot at IVF due to finances. My consultant has 'prepared me' for only getting 7 eggs (lets just pray they are good ones). She also said which cycle you choose is pot luck too. It all feels like a gamble now.

If anyone can help me with their thoughts I'd be very thankful.
Jemma


----------



## Smurf2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi - didn't want to read and run...having quickly looked at your post, it may be that you can/should wait.  I see you're 32, so your age is not that against you.  With me, i wanted to start ivf sooner rather than later as my amh came back very low and i was already 35yrs old.
Ultimately, though these things are your choice.  We had given the TTC naturally a good year and knew that ivf was the next step so am pleased that we jumped and gave the go-ahead when we did.  If you think you may have a reasonable chance of conceiving in the next month or so naturally, then maybe you should give yourself that time.
Smurf2


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Smurf2. 

I have been reassured about my age but my AMH is low and i have had serve endo, so don't want to risk waiting too long as it's been 2 years since my last surgery now since TTC. 

Anyhow, after a whole weekend deliberating we have decided to wait until end of august. I just pray this is the right thing to do but i don't feel ready to start next week.

Thanks again

Jemma


----------

